# Meetings > Workshops >  Slackware Fest, Κυριακή 26 Σεπτεμβρίου, 11π.μ.

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 26 Σεπτεμβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *Slackware Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο Spirosco.

Το fest θα επικεντρωθεί στην εγκατάσταση, ρύθμιση και οικειοποίηση στο περιβάλλον του slackware.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *30 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Για 15 θέσεις από αυτές μπορείτε να φέρετε και τον υπολογιστή σας (pc ή laptop) για εγκατάσταση και πρακτική εξάσκηση. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.

Όποιος επιθυμεί να πάρει αντίγραφο του λειτουργικού παρακαλείται να έχει μαζί του δύο κενά CD.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ*
Όσοι θα φέρετε και υπολογιστές παρακαλείσθε να έρθετε *έγκαιρα* και να τους έχετε τοποθετήσει μέχρι τις *10:45 π.μ*

Η τιμή του fest είναι *5 ευρώ* για τα μέλη του συλλόγου και *15 ευρώ* για τα μη μέλη.

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες.

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ.

----------


## wiresounds

Δηλώνω ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσω χωρίς pc

----------


## nodas

σχετικα με το fest υπαρχουν απαιτησεις σε γνωσεις από τους ενδιαφερόμενους... 

 ::  *ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> σχετικα με το fest υπαρχουν απαιτησεις σε γνωσεις από τους ενδιαφερόμενους...


Όχι είναι για windoz dummies like me !  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> σχετικα με το fest υπαρχουν απαιτησεις σε γνωσεις από τους ενδιαφερόμενους...


Αυτο το fest δεν ειναι advance, αρα εισαι μεσα.  ::  
Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή.

----------


## lambrosk

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή χωρίς PC.

----------


## bakolaz

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή. Χωρίς PC  ::

----------


## spirosco

Το προγραμμα θα βασιστει ουσιαστικα σε μια εικονικη εγκατασταση router/server.
Mεσα απο αυτη την εγκατασταση θα δουμε πως ρυθμιζουμε το λειτουργικο (interfaces/routing basics/packaging κ.λ.π.) ,πως σηκωνουμε υπηρεσιες καθως και πως μπορουμε με απλους τροπους να κανουμε troubleshooting.

Θα κρατηθουμε οσο γινεται σε πρακτικα θεματα μιας και τα πιο θεωρητικα θα καλυφθουν απο αλλα fests.  ::

----------


## Exoticom

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή χωρίς PC.

----------


## socrates

Θα έρθω και εγω (με PC αν φέρουν και άλλοι)!

----------


## Billgout

90% Θα έρθω (παίζει πάντα η πιθανότητα ο ... "μπαμπάς να λείπει ταξίδι για δουλειές")

Θα φέρω μαζί μου και το Θρυλικό Slacktop μου (Slackware Laptop, με 2 kernels παρακαλώ....) ως μοντέλο εξάσκησης.

Κρατήστε μου 2 καρέκλες!  ::  

χμμμμ έφαγα flash τώρα  ::  ... projectorάκι έχουμε? Για να γίνει πιο live η εκμάθηση; 
Νομίζω κάτι Τάσοι είχαν.......  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> 90% Θα έρθω (παίζει πάντα η πιθανότητα ο ... "μπαμπάς να λείπει ταξίδι για δουλειές")
> 
> Θα φέρω μαζί μου και το Θρυλικό Slacktop μου (Slackware Laptop, με 2 kernels παρακαλώ....) ως μοντέλο εξάσκησης.
> 
> Κρατήστε μου 2 καρέκλες!  
> 
> χμμμμ έφαγα flash τώρα  ... projectorάκι έχουμε? Για να γίνει πιο live η εκμάθηση; 
> Νομίζω κάτι Τάσοι είχαν.......


Για τον κύριο θα κρατήσουμε δύο καρέκλες.

Παρακαλώ όμως οι δεσμεύσεις να είναι 100%.
Εγώ πάντως υπολογίζω 10% overbooking για να είμαστε εντάξει σε περίπτωση ακυρώσεων.

----------


## phronidis

Μια θεσούλα και για μένα παρακαλώ

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

θα ερθω οπσδηποτε μπας και ξεστραβοθω  ::

----------


## dti

Θα είμαι κι εγώ παρών (εκτός απροόπτου) με laptop ή pc.
Μία θέση στο πρώτο θρανίο παρακαλώ...

Αλήθεια θα πάρουμε και πτυχίο?  ::

----------


## paxosk

Επίσης, με laptop

----------


## nkladakis

> Μία θέση στο πρώτο θρανίο παρακαλώ...


σπασίκλα  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Μία θέση στο πρώτο θρανίο παρακαλώ...
> 
> 
> σπασίκλα


Μπα... στραβάδι θα έλεγα!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Πιστεύω, όπως γίνεται και σε άλλους συλλόγους, πως η είσοδος θα έπρεπε να ήταν ελεύθερη για όσους δηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον. Το εισητήριο για μένα είναι απαράδεκτο.

----------


## koki

Εγώ πιστεύω σε πιο συμβολική τιμή, όπως επίσης και σε διάφορα άσχετα, αλλά ας μην το κάνουμε καυγά, σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## nkladakis

Θα χρειαστούμε και ένα projectorα. Κάποιος να μας δανείσει?

----------


## mxou

Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω τους ομιλητές και τις οικονομικές ανάγκες που αγνοώ, εφόσον η προσφορά των ομιλητών είναι εθελοντική θα πρέπει να μην υπάρχει και αντίτιμο για την παρακολούθηση. Θα θεωρούσα απολύτως φυσιολογικό το αν είχε κληθεί ο κύριος Χ. που θα ζητούσε Υ λεφτά, αυτό το Υ να επιμεριστεί στις θέσεις των ακροατών, αλλά εδώ δεν είναι αυτή η περίπτωση, ε;

Ένα πραγματικά συμβολικό ποσό, θα αποτελούσε τη χρυσή τομή για να ανταμοιφθεί ο χώρος που θα στεγάσει την εκδήλωση, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

Εγώ δε θα ερχόμουνα, οπότε δεν έχω άλλο κίνητρο πέραν της καλόπιστης κριτικής, και σαν τέτοια παρακαλώ να αντιμετωπιστεί η παραπάνω.

Φιλικά.

----------


## Black Flag

Μια θέση στο τελευταίο θρανιο δίπλα στο παράθυρο για μένα pleaze!  ::  

THX!

----------


## nvak

Μήν γκρινιάζετε για το εισητήριο. Πρέπει να πληρωθεί το ενοίκιο και το ρεύμα  ::

----------


## jstiva

Πιθανά μια θεσούλα και για μένα....εστω και σε πίσω θρανίο... Ελπίζω μόνο να μην μας κάτσει κανένα επαγγελματικό ταξίδι...

----------


## koem

Εχω εφημερία  ::

----------


## B52

Θα ερθω και θα φερω και τον projector και το laptop μου με καθαρο δισκακι μεσα χεχεχεχεχ......  ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

> Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω τους ομιλητές και τις οικονομικές ανάγκες που αγνοώ, εφόσον η προσφορά των ομιλητών είναι εθελοντική θα πρέπει να μην υπάρχει και αντίτιμο για την παρακολούθηση. Θα θεωρούσα απολύτως φυσιολογικό το αν είχε κληθεί ο κύριος Χ. που θα ζητούσε Υ λεφτά, αυτό το Υ να επιμεριστεί στις θέσεις των ακροατών, αλλά εδώ δεν είναι αυτή η περίπτωση, ε;
> 
> Ένα πραγματικά συμβολικό ποσό, θα αποτελούσε τη χρυσή τομή για να ανταμοιφθεί ο χώρος που θα στεγάσει την εκδήλωση, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
> 
> Εγώ δε θα ερχόμουνα, οπότε δεν έχω άλλο κίνητρο πέραν της καλόπιστης κριτικής, και σαν τέτοια παρακαλώ να αντιμετωπιστεί η παραπάνω.
> 
> Φιλικά.


Αφού μας τη λες, θες να σε αντιμετωπίσουμε και καλόπιστα. Αφού δεν θα ερχόσουνα, άστο, τι τό'θελες; Ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα πληρώσεις κάτι...

Υ.Γ. Το οτι η προσφορά των ομιλητών είναι εθελοντική είναι άσχετο με το αν πρέπει να πληρώσει το ακροατήριο ή όχι. Προσωπικά πάντως την κριτική σου τη θεωρώ απολύτως κακόπιστη. Μην πω κάτι άλλο...

----------


## mxou

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mxou
> 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω τους ομιλητές και τις οικονομικές ανάγκες που αγνοώ, εφόσον η προσφορά των ομιλητών είναι εθελοντική θα πρέπει να μην υπάρχει και αντίτιμο για την παρακολούθηση. Θα θεωρούσα απολύτως φυσιολογικό το αν είχε κληθεί ο κύριος Χ. που θα ζητούσε Υ λεφτά, αυτό το Υ να επιμεριστεί στις θέσεις των ακροατών, αλλά εδώ δεν είναι αυτή η περίπτωση, ε;
> 
> Ένα πραγματικά συμβολικό ποσό, θα αποτελούσε τη χρυσή τομή για να ανταμοιφθεί ο χώρος που θα στεγάσει την εκδήλωση, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
> 
> Εγώ δε θα ερχόμουνα, οπότε δεν έχω άλλο κίνητρο πέραν της καλόπιστης κριτικής, και σαν τέτοια παρακαλώ να αντιμετωπιστεί η παραπάνω.
> 
> Φιλικά.
> ...


Καλημέρα, καλημέρα και σε σένα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Θα ερθω και θα φερω και τον projector και το laptop μου με καθαρο δισκακι μεσα χεχεχεχεχ......


Μπράβο !!!!

----------


## dsfak

Παιδιά βάλτε με κι εμένα σε μια θεσούλα ! Έστω και σε μια γωνία !  ::  
Τώρα για PC αν μπορέσω να φέρω θα δείξει....

----------


## jim

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή χωρίς PC.

----------


## jockium

επίσεις δηλώνω συμμετοχή, με PC.. (αλλα παίζει και μια 15% πυθανότητα να μην μπορεσω να έρθω .. ας ελπίζουμε!!) 


---
Jocker - NodeID #442

----------


## grgs

Και εγω ενα σκαμπουδάκι. σε μια γωνιά.

----------


## Capvar

Κι εγώ μέσα... spirosco, b52, pronidis και grgs δε χάνονται με τπτ... αν και είχα την εντύπωση πως οι 2 τελευταίοι κάτι ξέρουν από linux  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε τους παρακάτω. Περισσεύουν δύο θέσεις χωρίς PC. Αν δεν καλυφθούν οι θέσεις για PC μπορεί να συμπληρωθούν με κόσμο χωρίς PC, απλά πράγματα!  ::  

*Με PC*
Hobbit
Billgout
dti
paxosk
B52
dsfak (PC ?)
jockium
Tenorism

*Χωρίς PC*
wiresounds
nodas
nkladakis
lambrosk
bakolaz
Exoticom
phronidis
GOLDEN DRAGON
Black Flag
jstiva
jim
grgs
Capvar

----------


## Tenorism

Καλά βρε.
Και γω θα έρθω (με pc). Απλά δεν ήξερα ότι έπρεπε να το δηλώσω.  ::

----------


## jstiva

Tελικά εγώ φαίνεται πως δεν με πάει το πράγμα...και μάλλον δεν θα είμαι εκεί εκτός και αν γίνει η έκπληξη...  ::

----------


## GeoSava

Μια θέση για PC και για μένα............please !!!  ::   ::

----------


## Und3R

Μια θεση κ εδω!  ::

----------


## dsfak

> Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε τους παρακάτω. Περισσεύουν δύο θέσεις χωρίς PC. Αν δεν καλυφθούν οι θέσεις για PC μπορεί να συμπληρωθούν με κόσμο χωρίς PC, απλά πράγματα!  
> 
> *Με PC*
> Hobbit
> Billgout
> dti
> paxosk
> B52
> dsfak (PC ?)
> ...


@wiresounds

Εμένα υπολογίστε με σε θέση χωρίς PC εκτός κι αν καταφέρω και φέρω δανεικό laptop από τη δουλειά. Θα ξέρω μάλλον αύριο ή μεθαύριο.  ::

----------


## ekklisis

Μια θέση χωρίς PC και για μένα. Αν δεν υπάρχει χωρίς, τότε αναγκαστικά θα το κουβαλήσω  ::

----------


## MerNion

Θα υπάρχει κάλυψη από την webcam?

----------


## spirosco

Θα το βιντεοσκοπησει (πιστευω) ο b52.

----------


## SteveMAD

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή αν γίνεται με laptop.

Τι software να έχουμε μαζί μας?

----------


## socrates

Επειδή θα έρθω με μηχανη δεν θα μπορέσω να έχω αυριο υπολογιστή. Πάντως κρατήστε μου μια θέση σε καμια γωνία!

----------


## wiresounds

Το fest πήγε πάρα πολύ καλά. Άνοιξε ένας κύκλος από fests με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Ήμασταν περισσότερα από 25 άτομα νομίζω (δεν τα μέτρησα).

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από όλους μας προς τον spirosco ο οποίος ακούραστα απαντούσε και στις πάρα πολλές απορίες μας. Πολλοί ζητούσαν και sequel για το οποίο ο Σπύρος δεσμεύτηκε. Οπότε, ναι, θα γίνει ξανά Slackware fest μόλις μπορέσει πάλι ο Σπύρος.

Όσων αφορά την χρηματική συμμετοχή, συμφωνήσαμε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο τουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη σειρά των fests. Θα τα κάνουμε free. Όποιος θέλει προαιρετικά μπορεί να δίνει 5 ευρώ ή και περισσότερα αν αισθάνεται έτσι, και αυτό ήταν το οποίο έκαναν και οι περισσότεροι. Άλλωστε γίνονται τα fests για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο. Ίσως δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι γράφτηκαν 5 με 6 νέα μέλη και μερικά μάλιστα από την παλιά σειρά του AWMN, ο Capvar και ο Mernion.

Highlight με πολύ γέλιο ήταν όταν στο διάλειμμα «έσκασαν» 4 σακούλες γεμάτες σουβλάκια και κεμπάπ. Ο χαμός.  ::  

Μπράβο παιδιά, πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## nkladakis

Μεγάλη επιτυχία είχε το φεστ slackware. Ο Σπύρος ήταν πολύ άνετος πάνω στην έδρα, (λες και το είχε ξανακάνει, μάλλον το είχε κάνει πρόβα), προετοιμασμένος, (είχε φέρει και σημειώσεις όπου και τις μοίρασε,). Το εκπαιδευτικό σενάριο προέβλεπε εγκατάστασή και παραμετροποίηση slackware linux για χρήση router στο AWMN. Όσοι είχαν φέρει PC μαζί τους στο τέλος ήταν έτοιμο για ταράτσα  ::  Γενικά ανέβηκαν αρκετά ψηλά τα ποιοτικά standard των φεστ.
Ευχαριστούμε Σπύρο  ::

----------


## Tenorism

Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο.
Και αυτή ήταν μόνο η αρχή. Έτσι θα στηρίζουμε το σπίτι μας. Μπράβο στο Σπύρο. Μετά το σημερινό έχουμε πάρει πολύ φόρα και το επίπεδο έχει αρχίσει και ανεβαίνει. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## koki

k.Tenorism είστε εγκάθετος. Σας παρακαλώ πολύ, περάστε έξω  :: 

(ε να μην πω κι εγώ κάτι?)

----------


## stean_202

Μήπως  ::  υπάρχει περίπτωση επανάληψης του fest για αυτούς που δεν μπορούσαν λόγω υποχρεώσεων να λάβουν μέρος σ'αυτό ;;;

----------


## MerNion

> Άλλωστε γίνονται τα fests για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο. Ίσως δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι γράφτηκαν 5 με 6 νέα μέλη και μερικά μάλιστα από την παλιά σειρά του AWMN, ο Capvar και ο Mernion.


Καθόλου τυχαίο.. από τι στιγμή που είδα έργα να γίνονται (έδρα έτοιμη, fests πολύ καλά διοργανωμένα, όρεξη να γίνει κάτι καλό εκεί, κλπ), πιστεύω οτι έπρεπε να τακτοποιήσω και τα ταμειακά μου με τον Σύλλογο, ώστε να συνεισφέρω και εγώ με τον τρόπο μου σε όλο αυτό.
Οσο για το fest το ίδιο, δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά γιατί έπρεπε να φύγω λόγω υποχρεώσεων, αλλά είδα οτι ο Σπύρος ήταν πολυ καλά προετοιμασμένος και εύχομαι όλα να πήγαν καλά!

Keep up the good work

ps.. Λάμπρο thanks για το περιεχόμενο που έβαλες στο upload.. θα τα περάσω μαζί με τις άλλες galleries.. ε ρε φακέλωμα που έπεσε!!!!  ::

----------


## MerNion

Εδώ http://www.mernion.awmn/pictures/ υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από το fest (thanks to lambrosk). Οσοι θέλετε να ανεβάσετε και τις δικές σας κάντε το εδώ: ftp://www.mernion.awmn/upload/ (anonymous login)

----------


## lambrosk

Βρε πρώτα ήθελα να τελειώσω και μετά να ρίξω την ανακοίνωση...  ::  

Και αυτό το ευλογημένο μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη... με 5-8KB/s κάνω Upload ...  ::  δεν φτάνω καλά μέχρι εσένα...

----------


## MerNion

> Βρε πρώτα ήθελα να τελειώσω και μετά να ρίξω την ανακοίνωση...  
> 
> Και αυτό το ευλογημένο μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη... με 5-8KB/s κάνω Upload ...  δεν φτάνω καλά μέχρι εσένα...


Ελπίζω να έχεις τελειώσει τώρα γιατί τα πήρα από το upload.. και κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά πριν γιατί η φώτο του grgs ήταν η μισή  ::  

Τώρα κάνε και την ανακοίνωση  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bakolaz

Πολύ καλό το fest. Πάντα τέτοια. Μπράβο Σπύρο και συγχαρητήρια για το κουράγιο σου  ::

----------


## Exoticom

Μπράβο Σπύρο και τα συγχαρητήρια και απο εμενα.

----------


## spirosco

Νασται καλα ολοι. Αντε και πιο οργανωμενοι για το επομενο  ::  .

----------


## jabarlee

στο επόμενο θα έχει advanced topic: "Troubleshooting στο slackware", όπου θα έχει σε φωτοτυπίες τον "ΟδηγόΕγκατάστασηςDebian" από το wiki

 ::   ::

----------


## B52

Μολις βρω λιγο χρονο θα ανεβασω στον ftp ολο το video απο την εγκατασταση..........  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ορισμένες φώτο (2) από το fest. Οι υπόλοιπες υπάρχουν στο http://www.mernion.awmn/pictures και θα υπάρχουν και ενσύρματα σε λίγες μέρες.

----------


## koki

Μernion απαιτώ να μπαίνουν και nicknames στις φωτό. Δηλαδή όταν εγώ θα τις δείχνω στις φίλες μου τι θα τους λέω?  :: 
Κι ύστερα μου γκρινιάζετε ότι δε φέρνω φίλες στο AWMN. Ε μα! Μια μπροσούρα, ένα διαφημιστικό!


edit: IIS???????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Kι ύστερα αναρωτιόμουν για τα fatal errors κάθε φορά...

----------


## MerNion

> Μernion απαιτώ να μπαίνουν και nicknames στις φωτό. Δηλαδή όταν εγώ θα τις δείχνω στις φίλες μου τι θα τους λέω? 
> Κι ύστερα μου γκρινιάζετε ότι δε φέρνω φίλες στο AWMN. Ε μα! Μια μπροσούρα, ένα διαφημιστικό!
> 
> 
> edit: IIS???????????      
> Kι ύστερα αναρωτιόμουν για τα fatal errors κάθε φορά...


Για ποιες φωτο λες καταρχην;;; Για το site μου ή για αυτές τις 2 που ανέβασα; Γιατι με μπέρδεψες λίγο..
Οσο για τον IIS προφανώς αναφέρεσε στο http://www.mernion.awmn.. τι άλλο να βάλω απο την στιγμή που τρέχω 2003 server; Apache? Το είχα δοκιμάσει και είχε "προβλήματα". Πιστεύω οτι windows server εκδοσεις και IIS είναι πολύ καλύτερα απο apache..

----------


## lambrosk

> Πιστεύω οτι windows server εκδοσεις και IIS είναι πολύ καλύτερα απο apache..


Αμάν! το αφήνω ασχολίαστο! χχεχε  ::  




> Μernion *απαιτώ* να μπαίνουν και nicknames στις φωτό.


ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΣ!? Χούντα Φασισμός!  ::   ::  

Αν θέλεις πάντως μάζεψε τις φίλες σου και ελάτε απο το σπίτι να σας δείξω prive ΟΛΗ τηνAWMN επετηρίδα... εξηγώ και απορείες!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

